
Actix Web v3.0 - minimaxir
https://paper.dropbox.com/published/Announcing-Actix-Web-v3.0-QOXXb1lXgTubzXHzUq9ONY5
======
minimaxir
Direct link to repo: [https://github.com/actix/actix-
web](https://github.com/actix/actix-web)

